# Java Source Code Beautifier



## Meenzer (21. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand einen guten (wenn es geht freien/kostenlosen) Source Code Beautifier für Eclipse. Die Plugins, die ich bisher gefunden habe (Jalopy u.a.) funktionieren (wenn überhaupt) nur fehlerhaft.

Ich muss in ca. 500 Klassen die Formatierung nachziehen und möchte nicht jede Klasse einzeln anfassen. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß Meenzer


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2006)

hast du ein neueres Eclipse?

=> da ist ein Source-Code Formatter eingebaut, der ziemlich viel kann; einfach ein Package mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und los gehts (Source > Format)...


----------



## Meenzer (21. Feb 2006)

Alles klar, ich habe mir ein neuer Eclipse gezogen. Noch eine Frage, welche Einstellungen für das Format  nimmt er dann?? Die unter Pref-->Java-->Code Style--> Formatter??

Danke und Gruß Meenzer


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Feb 2006)

ja, kannst du aber für jedes Projekt anders einstellen und eigene Styles festlegen


----------



## AlArenal (22. Feb 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, kannst du aber für jedes Projekt anders einstellen und eigene Styles festlegen



Dafür gehörte er dann aber gehäutet und gevierteilt!


----------

